# Hydro Start up Info



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2006)

I was recently at my local hydro store and the guy turned me on to this free magazine "maximum yield" its free!Althought its not aimed directly at MJ there is very uefull info in there, i recently read a chart in there that can estimate your electric bill for any size light.  I found it very usefull, if your interested in hydro growing and have no clue where to start, start by picking up this magazine.  Its awesome!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

I always grab one of those, there is another good one called "Growing edge" they usually have in the stores, I just picked up a new one today called "the indoor gardener". This month max. yield is starting a series called "most frequently asked about supplements" covering humic acid, gibberelic acid, marine plant extracts and rock dust/stone meal, good stuff. Growing edge had a really cool article about rooftop hydroponics in Rio, brazil. There were some good pictures but they don't appear to be with the article. Here are some links.

Maximum yield
www.maximumyield.com

Growing edge
www.growingedge.com

Brazil article
http://www.growingedge.com/magazine/back_issues/view_article.php3?AID=170430

The indoor gardener (soil and hydro)
www.indoorgardenermagazine.com


----------

